# Members' weekend links.



## kc5tpy (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello all.  Just in case these were missed by someone I am reposting the 2 links.  Also will make them easier to find .  Smoking Monkey made these up for us so that we can see what everyone is bringing and maybe fill in where you feel we are lacking.  The first link allows you to post your menu and the 2nd allows you to see what everyone is bringing.  I think the menus look pretty good.  The only thing we MIGHT be lacking is gazebos in case of rain.  I know some folks said they have one so you might bring it along if you can.  Thanks again Smoking Monkey.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.hot-to-trott.co.uk/FoodIdeas.php

http://www.hot-to-trott.co.uk/menu.html


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Danny, when I click the link to see what others are bringing, I just get a page with empty blackboards on it. Am I doing something wrong ?


----------



## osprey2 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can see them ok


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello Jock.  The top link is for you to fill in.  The bottom link is to see others menu.  I see the pages fine also.  IF you still have trouble you might PM Smoking Monkey and I am sure he can help as he created the links.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 16, 2014)

The link is working fine now that I've checked it on my pc ( boy is my mouth watering ! ), won't work on the tablet but that's not a problem now.

Jock


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi all, not sure why the links will not work on a Tablet ( they work on an iPad).

I am not that technical with computers etc, just know how to put smile websites and pages together!

Smokin Monkey:38:


----------



## wade (Apr 17, 2014)

It is surprising that it was that way round. Things usually don't not work on an Apple device because Apple have decreed that they wont support it but do usually work on a proper device


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 22, 2014)

i have looked at the menu page and it is looks very nice ,looking forward to it !!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 22, 2014)

We are looking forward to meeting you Paul.

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 22, 2014)

same here danny ,i am just catching up on here as it has been a busy weekend for me,saturday was my 50th birthday and i spent the day drinking beer, cooking ribs, bbq chicken,jerk chicken,drinking more beer and havana club rum , a couple of bacon wrapped hamburger meat fatties with sweet pepper,onion and cheese filling and my pulled pork i smoked on thursday. sunday was spent cooking easter dinner(pickled turkey)not smoked due to peeing down outside and then chilling out, and monday my son treated me to a day out at brands hatch watching british superbikes, drinking more beer and getting sun burnt, today i am just recovering lol


----------



## wade (Apr 23, 2014)

That sounds like quite a weekend


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 23, 2014)

tiring but really enjoyed it


----------

